# Mathews Bought Out



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have had 3 people locally ask me this past week if Mathews Inc. has been bought out. Anybody heard anything? I haven't.


----------



## Scottyluck (Dec 31, 2003)

Not true. Just another fun rumor that i'm sure will develop a life of it's own.


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

there will be about 300-400 posts on the general forum about this within a week....:wink:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

The owner bought himself out...it's a tax thing :wink:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*mathews sold*

Yeah, High Country,Newberry, and Elite bought them. They're making a binary hatchet single cam!!! :zip: :wink:


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

people like to start rumors............

it could happen but I would have to see concrete evidence first.................


----------



## kiwibowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

Apparently they're going solo !


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

3drcher48 said:


> Yeah, High Country,Newberry, and Elite bought them. They're making a binary hatchet single cam!!! :zip: :wink:


hehehehe....I'm sorry, but this is just darn right funny!


----------



## David Chouinard (Dec 19, 2002)

PSE bought them out so they can fired all the shooters


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I heard from a buddy that Elite bought them for 40 million, cash. This included all the patents as well.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> I heard from a buddy that Elite bought them for 40 million, cash. This included all the patents as well.



That's funny right there. I dont care who you are!!!!


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard from a good source that Farbman is in the process of buying Mathews.:secret:


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

kiwibowpro said:


> Apparently they're going solo !


:secret:  :darkbeer:


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Dont know but......*

I have an inside that may tell me what is going to be new for this year. RIght now all I know is they are manufacturing another type of single cam and this came from a very reliable source, no rumor. I will have more details later on in the week.


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

*Say it ain't so Jerry!*



Jerry/NJ said:


> I heard from a good source that Farbman is in the process of buying Mathews.:secret:



Does that mean I have to go BowTech? 


TEXAS


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Rocket21 said:


> I have an inside that may tell me what is going to be new for this year. RIght now all I know is they are manufacturing another type of single cam and this came from a very reliable source, no rumor. I will have more details later on in the week.



Maybe they will have a solo cam on the top and on the bottom, so they can market it as "the power of two SOLO cams".:wink:


----------

